

Jay-Z and Warren Buffet Team Up to Teach Kids Financial Literacy - jamiegull
http://www.good.is/post/jay-z-and-warren-buffet-team-up-to-teach-kids-financial-literacy/

======
tagawa
Looks like a good idea. Anything to improve personal finance education for
children has to be applauded.

There doesn't seem to be much structure or categorisation of the videos
unfortunately. Surely there should be some basic concepts introduced first
before moving to a more advanced level.

Ideally, I'd love to see a children's version of the Richest Man in Babylon.
The seven rules in that as an animated series would be great, for children and
adults alike.

